# Disneyland with a 16 month old...is it worth it??



## myorianna (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Looks like we will be forced to go to the L.A. area over valentines day weekend (4 days) and my hubby thought it would be great to spend a few days in Disneyland with our 16-month old.
Have any of you taken your toddlers there and did they enjoy it? What did you do? Trying to figure out if it would be worth the money...

Thanks!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

we did Disneyland when #2 was about that age. Like you, we were in Cali for other reason's (my bro's graduation) but figured we'd do DL one day. We also had a 3 yo. Anyway, I'd say he had a good time, there isn't much for a little one to do, but he loved seeing all the people, things going on, etc., He liked ToonTown because he could run around and touch stuff. Just take a stroller, even if you LO walks well or you prefer a baby carrier. You'll likely need a break, and it's good for naps and blocking the sun.

Now that I type all that, we also went to DisneyWorld this past summer when #4 was 17 mos. and he had a good time, as well. He spent a lot of time in the stroller, though. It was 9 days as opposed to 1 day when we did Disney Land, so if we hadn't had older children, that would have definitely been too much. I would plan one or two days, but really unless you have someone to help with the toddler (or switch off with DH) there aren't many rides you can go on. But still plenty to see and do.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

DH and I took DD when she was 14 months old (and I was 7 months pregnant). DD had a blast! I wouldn't go for more than one day with a child that small but the 10 hours we were there was great. There were tons of rides for her to go on (her favorite was PotC) and she enjoyed the parades and seeing all of the characters. We spent probably an hour in Toontown just walking around - she really enjoyed going through everything and being able to play with and touch whatever she wanted.

HAVE FUN!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

We went to Disneyland when DD1 was 16m, DH had never been and we were in town. We weren't going for her but for him, which was good because she could of cared less about it. We went to DisneyWorld last summer, DD1 was then 5.5 and wanted to go since my grandmother lives 40 minutes away and we were visiting. DD2 was 17m at the time and not that into it either. Neither one of my girls cared much for the rides they could go on at that age and all the people were a bit overwhelming for them. If you do go I'd definitely only do one day.


----------



## Nolamom (Jan 29, 2008)

We brought ds when he was 16 mos. and dd was 4. I would have to say ds was indifferent to the experience. There were a few park like areas he could run and play in and he went on a few rides, but, I think its mostly geared for older kids. Unless you're interested in going, I'd save it for when your lo is a little older.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I used to live in So CA and had a season pass to Disneyland, so I started taking my daughter there before she was a year old. I thought it would be a complete waste of money, but the people in my playgroup, many of whom were homeschoolers and went regularly with their younger as well as older children, convinced me otherwise. Basically, she could ride on a lot of the rides with me, there were no restrictions for the fairytale based rides. At that age she didn't get a whole lot out of it, other than he was always one to enjoy being carried forward facing in a sling and just observing, and it would calm her down the way being in the house would not.

By 16 months, though, I do feel like she could enjoy it more. Now the rides are not that interesting to me, some of them are loud and lights flash and I didn't particularly enjoy them, but there were some that were more lowkey that my daughter liked. So we rode various rides, saw different shows (the country bears, the tiki room), ate ice cream, saw horses, watched a parade, played in the water jets, bought a toy, rode out on a boat in the lagoon where she threw her sippy cup over the edge and took great pleasure in seeing it float away until she wanted it back again. I think what she liked most, though, was just the opportunity to see and experience different things, be around other children, etc. It's visually interesting, I let her walk around at times, there were different pathways and things she enjoyed walking on, steps and curbs to climb, etc. Heck, she liked the parking garage too.







I also carried her in the sling at times if she was tired and just wanted to ride and maybe nap.

So I think if you think that you two will get something out of it, then it's worth it, and it might be new and different for her, but that may not be worth the money to you.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

We took the kids in 07 and Ilana was only 10 mos old, it was fun. There's almost nothing she couldn't ride, so we rode LOTS of rides, she napped in her stroller when she needed to and it was just a nice day. The older kids of course remember it and she doesn't, but I have TONS of pics and they all have their own scrapbook from our trip etc.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

We're taking our will-be 22 month old next month for DH's birthday (basically it's half off because DD is still free!). I think she would have enjoyed it at 16mo too. We're planning on doing some fairy tale rides, seeing the castle, doing the country bears and tiki room, and just sort of seeing what looks like fun at the time. I'm enjoying this thread because it's a good tip to let them run around in toon town for a while. We're just taking the Beco, because it's our choice every time we do the zoo. Having a stroller bogs us down way too much. But DH likes to carry DD for stretches, and DD likes to walk sometimes, too. But honestly, I can wear her on my back all day.

We are getting very excited about going!


----------



## e'smommy (Nov 7, 2007)

We took a vacation to Disney World last January. DS was 19 months old. We went with another family and their son was 18 months old. We stayed a week and had a blast! I thought it was nice to have a longer vacation because then we didn't feel like we had to rush to see everything in a couple days. There really was a lot for DS to enjoy at Disney World. There were nice toddler/small kid areas at each park. DS enjoyed meeting some of the characters (I thought he would be scared of them, but thankfully, was not). Just having a week to spend with each other was nice as well. And having new sights and experiences was interesting for DS. We pushed DS in his stroller and having an umbrella stroller worked well, since we had to fold it when we got on the Disney buses. And when he got tired of being in the stroller we let him get out and walk, and having a harness worked well for us. Before I had DS, I used to think I would never put my child on a leash, but realize now that it was the safest thing for him in such a large place!









Another perk was that DS got into the parks for free, so I didn't feel like if he didn't get a lot out of it that we would be wasting that money. Are they running some deals on tickets now or just hotel rooms?

I wish we could go back to Disney World this year.







I love that place, I love the way it makes me feel like a kid again. And DS LOVES Mickey Mouse, I'm sure he would enjoy it even more now. Oh well, if you do decide to go, tell Mickey hi from us!!


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

If YOU will enjoy it, then YES!!! We have taken a 12-month-old to Disneyland, and on another occasion, an 18-month-old to Disneyworld, and both times each kid had a blast! But we love Disney parks anyway, so if we hadn't enjoyed it, we would have just done something else-- because honestly the kids aren't that picky. They would have been at least nearly as thrilled at the park or the beach, probably. But we have just really great family memories of going so I'm really glad we did.


----------



## myorianna (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey thanks for everyone's input- I think we will go! Now I'm really excited! We do love disneyland so this will be a fun treat for everyone. I never even remembered the Tikki room or the country bears...I think she will love them.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

Just another voice to say if you want to go because you like disney land, go. Otherwise, I wouldn't go with the idea of the child having tons of stuff to do. We just got back, and I am glad none of mine were that young! But, if it were just one, I am sure we would have all had fun. I would bring ear protection for your dc though if you plan on going on many rides. We found so many of them just TOO loud for comfort. If we plugged our ears, we still heard everything and didn't get a headache afterwards.

Amy


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myorianna* 
Hey thanks for everyone's input- I think we will go! Now I'm really excited! We do love disneyland so this will be a fun treat for everyone. I never even remembered the Tikki room or the country bears...I think she will love them.

Country bears are long gone from Disneyland, though if you turn around at the right spot in the Pooh ride (built where the bears were) you can see moose heads or something like that on the wall. They were from the country bears.

I'm on the disboards dot com Disneyland Resort forum...ignore the rest of the site and go straight to the DLR forum.







If you want to find out more info, they/we can be of help.

My guy's first trip was at 17 months...he spent most of the day on my front in a mesh-bodied mei tai, it was great! He went on everything that we wanted to go on and that he could, no complaints...it was only a year or two later that he decided he had his own opinions on what was scary or not!


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad you decided to go!!!

I took my DD to DL when she was only 8.5 months and even at that early age she LOVED it.

There were so many things to see, hear, smell, touch and so on!! She had an ear to ear grin the entire time we were there. AND she took her FIRST steps in the park.

Then, when she was 15 months, we went to WDW. And again, she had a blast.

Just go with the idea in mind that sometimes the people watching and wandering around the walkways and stores is just as much fun as the lines.

Get a schedule of the parades and shows too and plan your day around those! Disneyland is more than just rides...its about the entertainment. My DD really enjoyed the little things, like the Barbershop Quartet and the bands that come out and play.

Sitting on the train for a round or two around the park is a good way to be on a "ride" and yet still relax.

I'm a diehard Disney fan, so if you need any more ideas or suggestions, feel free to PM me!


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Another major Disney fan here. I'm totally in favor of bringing little kids if Disney is a place that you have fun. There's lots to look at and even little kids can join you on lots of the rides. If big parks aren't your thing though, I'd skip it. A lot of their fun will come from you enjoying yourself.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

With just a 16mo, I personally don't think it's worth it...wait til age 3-ish.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
With just a 16mo, I personally don't think it's worth it...wait til age 3-ish.


Why?


----------

